# Welsh verb conjugation?



## Ireth (May 15, 2016)

I want to use a specific form of the Welsh word for "weaken" as the name of a certain paralytic/anesthetic plant in one of my WIPs. I can't think of the name for what tense it would be, which makes it hard to find the right conjugated form. Google gives me "gwanhau", but I have no idea what form that is.

For context's sake, I want the word that would fit in this sentence: "This plant is used for *weakening* the limb."


----------



## Reaver (May 16, 2016)

PM Butterfly. She lives in Wales.


----------



## JP Harker (Jul 19, 2016)

In the Welsh I know (South) we don't have a commonly used word for limb and would say braich or coes for arm or leg (Google says aelod can be used but that's not really in common usage and I would find it unusual).  Gwan is indeed weak and gwanhau makes sense for weakening.

  'Mae'r planhigyn yn cael ei ddefnyddio er mwyn gwanhau aelod o'r corff'
  Would be; 
  'The plant is used to weaken a limb (of the body)' 
  You can also use;
  'Mae'r planhigyn _yma _yn cael ei ddefnyddio er mwyn gwanhau aelod o'r corff'
  which would specify _this _plant, though it would make best sense if pointing at it or holding it

  I would either use that or change 'aelod o'r corff' to just 'aelod' or else specify braich/coes for arm/leg.

  hope that helped,

pob lwc!


----------



## Ireth (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks, JPT! All I really needed is the word for "weakening", but that's good to know!


----------

